
MemSQL 7.0 - manigandham
https://www.memsql.com/blog/7-0-release/
======
bdcravens
I see they haven't updated their sales process - you have to fill out a form
(to be tossed into their funnel) to download.

~~~
manigandham
Licensed on memory capacity of the leaf nodes. Roughly $8k/year each which is
inline with most other commercial databases.

4-node (up to 32gb RAM each) cluster is free to use though with all features.

